# Audi Music Interface



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

With the audi music interface, if you connected an iPod to it can you operate it's functionality through the MMI controls. Where is the USB port located.

Any other comments about how good it is or otherwise would be very useful. Thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The USB ports are located in the sliding phone compartment in the console on the left.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I haven't tried connecting an iPod, but I have connected my iPhone by bluetooth, Wi-Fi, and USB cable, which is located in the centre console compartment. All three methods of connection give full access to the iPhone's music libary through MMI controls and VC display.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Best functionality is to transfer music onto an sd card and put it into the sd card slot (there are two of them) in the glovebox. You can then access the music through the MMI. A 16GB sub card costs around £5 and can store a lot of music.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Agree with the above, I have a 32gb card and also use Spotify and Amazon from my IPhone. The issue being that I can only get one album to play on Amazon and don't seem able to select another from the VC. Playlists are perhaps a better solution for a long journey?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

some Apple products are not considered from AMI... you'll receive the error no reproducible files


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Matrix said:


> The USB ports are located in the sliding phone compartment in the console on the left.


Is there more than 1 USB port?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

1 is standard, 2 with the AMI optional


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> 1 is standard, 2 with the AMI optional


Sorry, not sure what you mean by AMI optional?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi Music Interface that's how it's called in the car


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > 1 is standard, 2 with the AMI optional
> ...


I think I t means you pay more



ManuTT said:


> some Apple products are not considered from AMI... you'll receive the error no reproducible files


I am surprised by this, I would have considered the IPhone to be the most dominant. I know amongst the android camp & Apple there are supposed to be more android phones sold but that is split between a number of manufacturers.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I stuck a 128gb flashdrive in the USB port in the cubby hole in front of the gear stick and it worked fine.

I assume I can also connect a phone via aux and usb plus fill the two USB slots and the onboard jukebox? If so I might just get all of my 500gb music collection in the car!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> I stuck a 128gb flashdrive in the USB port in the cubby hole in front of the gear stick and it worked fine.
> 
> I assume I can also connect a phone via aux and usb plus fill the two USB slots and the onboard jukebox? If so I might just get all of my 500gb music collection in the car!


Why not I have a 1TB drive coupled to mine.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Matrix said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > I stuck a 128gb flashdrive in the USB port in the cubby hole in front of the gear stick and it worked fine.
> ...


 How?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Matrix said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


it's a sad story....in this case, Audi prefers android where there is no carplay..but I think only because carplay is also a good move for marketing, otherwise Audi would have preferred android than Apple..

in our car, if you connect an android phone you can change the ringtone and its volume, use the phone as external disk and browse into it files...nothing to do with Apple even if Audi says in the manual that is possible..very limited!

max usb or sd allowed is 128 GB but if you try a bigger one, it won't cause any problem..just try! there is a limit for the number of songs for each usb or sd...I recall 5000 each


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > skdotcom said:
> ...


I have a Samsung M3 usb3 portable drive that I just plug in and leave in the phone tray.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Matrix said:


> I have a Samsung M3 usb3 portable drive that I just plug in and leave in the phone tray.


Ok, so this is powered by the USB port and switches off and on with the ignition? Didn't realise you could use a standard HDD n a car. Looks like a good option if it works ok.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I suggest to use an ssd because on off on off with the ignition, I don't think the hard disk will live for long..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been using a 500 GB one out of an old laptop in the Mk2 and the Scirocco before that for 6 years and it's survived just fine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

wow! happy for you! I lost 2 hard disk after +/- 2 years!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes quite surprised how it's lasted.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

I still say that an sd card is a far more elegant solid state solution and given how cheap they are and how much music they can store, it was a simple solution that works well.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If you connect Spotify via usb or Bluetooth, do you get cover artwork on the VC?


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> If you connect Spotify via usb or Bluetooth, do you get cover artwork on the VC?


You can only play Spotify via Bluetooth as far as I am aware. Yes you do get cover artwork.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Matrix said:


> I have a Samsung M3 usb3 portable drive that I just plug in and leave in the phone tray.


I have one of those too. It stores my main, working music library for my home hi-fi. Must try it out. Mind you it's mostly WAVs and FLACs with very few MP3s.

From a USB stick I have managed to play back FLACs from 192kHz 24 bit downwards to 44/16. Similarly WAVs from 192kHz 24 bit down to 44/16. So would guess a hrad drive will do the same.

Off out to try it. Don't worry, all my msuic library files are backed up elsewhere!

Derek


----------

